# Blindfolds



## byu (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a couple questions about blindfolds:

1. Where is the best place to buy blindfolds (at the least price but still good quality)
2. Are blindfolds sold at official competitions? If so, how much do they cost, and do you get a discount if you actually compete in BLD?
3. Do I need to bring a blindfold to the competition if I want to compete in BLD?

Thank you, sorry if this is supposed to be in the beginner section.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 14, 2009)

2) not at every competition, but if so, probably ~$5
3) they're not supplied, so you'll either have to bring one, or borrow one from someone


----------



## shelley (Jan 14, 2009)

Places like Target or Walmart should stock sleep masks in the beauty/spa sections.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Jan 14, 2009)

i just use the ones you get on the plane


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Jan 14, 2009)

byu said:


> I have a couple questions about blindfolds:
> 
> 1. Where is the best place to buy blindfolds (at the least price but still good quality)
> 2. Are blindfolds sold at official competitions? If so, how much do they cost, and do you get a discount if you actually compete in BLD?
> ...



1) target, walmart, walgreens, any of those stores.

2)nope, not sold.

3)Yes you do, or else 2 things may happen
1) someone may be able to lend it to you
2) you don't compete at all
I wouldn't take the risk of not bringing one if I were you.


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 14, 2009)

deal extreme, $1.52 free shipping

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.8654

It's not as nice as mine though > 

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6928&


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 14, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> 3) they're not supplied, so you'll either have to bring one, or borrow one from someone



B4a) After memorisation the competitor dons the blindfold (provided by judge).

I don't even own a blindfold. One has always been supplied by the organisors.


----------



## byu (Jan 15, 2009)

OK, so the WCA Regulations say that the blindfold is supplied by the judge, but at least two people say they are not supplied. I don't know what to do. I'll bring one of those sleeping blindfolds in case.


----------

